# Cleaning products for my Rancilio Silvia



## JonPrice (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi All

I hope you can help with some advice? I am about to purchase the following for my Rancilio Silvia: group head cleaner, descaler and milk wand cleaner. Do you have any specific product recommendations? I was looking at either Urnex or Puly. Any thoughts advise very welcome.

Best Wishes

Jon


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Puly caff for head and basket cleaning, citric acid for de-scaling. Good cleaning practice on the steam wand and omit the wand cleaner.


----------



## Paulb (Apr 11, 2018)

El carajillo said:


> Puly caff for head and basket cleaning, citric acid for de-scaling. Good cleaning practice on the steam wand and omit the wand cleaner.


 Is normal citric acid ok?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

yes


----------

